
You Should Sell (Some Of) Your Startup Equity - abcampbell
https://medium.com/@alexanderbcampbell/you-should-sell-some-of-your-startup-equity-2f8e6b0a5f00#.emu3g1ha7
======
arcamp
Interesting, what do we need to make a market?

